# SS Malancha



## Jaxxy (Nov 2, 2021)

My Dad served on this ship in ww 2.
I've attached some recent finds that other families may find interesting. In particular my Dad obtained autographs of those he was serving with.
My Dad was Walter George Tomlinson.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Numerous posts on Ships Nostalgia about "Malancha" :








Search results for query: Malancha







www.shipsnostalgia.com


----------

